# Fanclub-Treffen



## drboe (23 Februar 2008)

Nachdem das Fanclub-Treffen Ende 2007 leider ausfallen musste (siehe hier) hat das Oberlandesgericht München den diesjährigen Termin für das Fanclub-Treffen festgelegt auf Mittwoch, den 16.4.2008, 9.00 Uhr, Sitzungssaal B 279/II, im Strafjustizzentrum Nymphenburger Straße 16, 80097 München.

Denjenigen, die sich zuvor ein wenig ins Thema einlesen und/oder sich in Stimmung bringen wollen, empfehle ich den Text hier im Forum oder den Bericht unter http://www.abzockwelle.de/m_016.htm zu lesen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (13 April 2008)

*AW: Fanclub-Treffen*

Da der 16.04.2008 nicht mehr lang hin ist, erlaube ich mir alle Freunde nochmals an den erwähnten Termin zu erinnern. Ich drücke beide Daumen für eine gute Show. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## A John (13 April 2008)

*AW: Fanclub-Treffen*



drboe schrieb:


> Da der 16.04.2008 nicht mehr lang hin ist, erlaube ich mir alle Freunde nochmals an den erwähnten Termin zu erinnern. Ich drücke beide Daumen für eine gute Show.


Gibt bestimmt eine lustige Party. Der Angeklagte will mir sogar eine Maß Bier spendieren. 	:respekt:


----------



## News (16 April 2008)

*AW: Fanclub-Treffen*

Und das kam raus:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Grav...en-auf-Bewaehrung-verurteilt--/meldung/106562


----------



## Captain Picard (16 April 2008)

*AW: Fanclub-Treffen*

Juristenmathematik ist doch  immer was ganz eigenes....
Dazu noch im Freistaat...

ob es bei einem Otto Normalo auch so addiert worden wäre?


----------



## Teleton (16 April 2008)

*AW: Fanclub-Treffen*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> ob es bei einem Otto Normalo auch so addiert worden wäre?


Vermutlich wäre der bei der Gesamtstrafenbildung besser davongekommen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gesamtstrafe


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gesamtstrafe darf gemäß § 54 Abs. 2 Satz 1 StGB die Summe der Einzelstrafen nicht erreichen.





> In der Praxis wird zur Berechnung der Gesamtstrafe häufig eine Faustformel angewandt: Die höchste Einzelstrafe (sog. Einsatzstrafe) wird um die Hälfte der Summe der weiteren Einzelstrafen erhöht.


Also 7 + (1/2 von 6) = 10 Monate


----------



## Heiko (16 April 2008)

*AW: Fanclub-Treffen*

Das ist das gleiche Prinzip wie bei tateinheitlich begangenen Ordnungswidrigkeiten.


----------



## physicus (17 September 2008)

*14 Monate...*

heise online - 17.09.08 - Abmahnanwalt zu 14 Monaten Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt

Das habe ich gerade bei Heise.de gefunden.

LG
P


----------



## A John (17 September 2008)

*AW: 14 Monate...*



physicus schrieb:


> Das habe ich gerade bei Heise.de gefunden.


Und die "taz":
ein ehemaliger Partner in G********** Kanzlei, teilte dem Gericht per Fax mir, dass ihn ein "seit Jahren" funktionierender Wecker ausgerechnet an diesem Morgen im Stich gelassen und er deshalb den Flug nach Berlin verpasst habe.  :auslach:


----------



## KatzenHai (18 September 2008)

*AW: Fanclub-Treffen*



> ... teilte dem Gericht per Fax mir, dass ihn ein "seit Jahren" funktionierender Wecker ausgerechnet an diesem Morgen im Stich gelassen und er deshalb den Flug nach Berlin verpasst habe.


Wenn das nicht stimmt, ist das bedenklich - immerhin eine Zeugenerklärung zur Vorlage bei Gericht ...

Wenn der zufällig vorbestraft wäre, könnte da die zweite Zulassung aus diesem Lebensumfeld kippeln ...


----------



## Captain Picard (19 September 2008)

*AW: Fanclub-Treffen*

 "Abmahn-Anwalt" steht vor Verlust der Zulassung - Nachrichten Webwelt - WELT ONLINE


> Dem umstrittenen Münchener Rechtsanwalt G. Freiherr von G.  droht eine weitere schwere Niederlage. Nach der Verurteilung zu einer 14-monatigen Haftstrafe steht er jetzt vor dem Verlust seiner anwaltlichen Zulassung: Die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft München hat ein entsprechendes Verfahren eingeleitet.


Glaub ich erst, wenn er nicht mehr Anwalt ist

PS:  der G-Punkt im negativen Sinn...


----------



## drboe (19 September 2008)

*AW: Fanclub-Treffen*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Wenn der zufällig vorbestraft wäre, könnte da die zweite Zulassung aus diesem Lebensumfeld kippeln ...


Reicht das? Mit 10 Monaten Haftstrafe zur Bewährung kam der beratende Anwalt Bernhard S. wohl glimpflich davon. Zusätzlich muss er 90.000 Euro Strafe bezahlen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## physicus (19 September 2008)

*AW: Fanclub-Treffen*

Hallo!

Bei näherer Betrachtung wäre es gar nicht so schlimm, wenn GvG in der Sache TAZ wegen seiner chaotischen Büroführung in der Revision freigesprochen würde. Das hätte einige Vorteile:

Stellung/Einberufung: Tut mir leid, die Mitteilung ist irrtümlicherweise im Papiermüll gelandet. Ich habe das nur für unerwünschte Werbung gehalten.

Rechnung: Hätte ich den Brief öffnen sollen???

amtliche Vorladung: Tut mir leid, landete wohl beim Altpapier...

Sonstige unerwünschte Sachen: Mein Briefkasten hat eine Direktverbindung zum Altpapier...

Diese Liste beliebig fortsetzen....
Das sind dann alles legitime Entschuldigungen.

LG
P

PS: Als Optimist muss man WIRKLICH ÜBERALL etwas Positives zu finden versuchen.


----------



## physicus (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Fanclub-Treffen - Revision verworfen*

Die Revision wurde verworfen.
Hier das Urteil:
RAe Eisenberg & Dr. König | Rechtsanwalt Gravenreuth wegen Betruges zum Nachteil der taz zu unbedingter Freiheitsstrafe verurteilt

LG
P


----------

